# Japan making major switch in submarine propulsion systems



## CougarKing (1 Oct 2014)

Those watching for a possible future Australia-Japan submarine deal for the Soryu class at the ADF section might take an interest in this:

Defense News



> *Japan To Make Major Switch on Sub Propulsion*
> Lithium-ion Batteries Will Power Soryu-class Boats
> Sep. 29, 2014 - 03:45AM   |   By PAUL KALLENDER-UMEZU
> 
> ...


----------

